# χαμηλή ανοχή της ματαίωσης (ΟΧΙ στέρησης) = low frustration tolerance



## MelidonisM (Jun 8, 2012)

_Ο Πιντέρης είπε για τον Κασιδιάρη πως πάσχει από σύνδρομο χαμηλής ανοχής στέρησης τονίζοντας ότι "ο άνθρωπος αυτός δεν αναβάλλει τις παρορμήσεις του". 

Σε δηλώσεις του στο Βήμα 99,5, ο κ. Πιντέρης προσπάθησε να σκιαγραφήσει το προφίλ του βουλευτή της Χρυσής Αυγής, ο οποίος επανήλθε εκ νέου στο προσκήνιο την Πέμπτη μετά το περιστατικό της χειροδικίας κατά της Λιάνας Κανέλλη. 

Όπως υποστήριξε, "αγνοούμε την πηγή αυτού του φαινομένου. Η πηγή είναι το σχολείο και η γειτονιά". 

Σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο, αυτό το κοινωνικό υπόβαθρο είναι "το εύφορο έδαφος που θα πέσουν τα σποράκια". 

Αναφερόμενος στο περιστατικό, ο κ. Πιντέρης εξήγησε ότι η κ. Δούρου "πάτησε το κουμπί" και γι' αυτό όταν έφαγε το νερό ήταν ήρεμη. "Το περίμενε" δήλωσε. 

Εξηγώντας την πάθηση της "χαμηλής ανοχής στέρησης", ο ψυχολόγος είπε ότι "είναι η βάση της παιδικής εγκληματικότητας, καθώς τα παιδιά κινούνται χωρίς σύστημα αξιών, με δικούς τους κανόνες". 

Σχολιάζοντας την συμπεριφορά Κασιδιάρη, ο κ. Πιντέρης ανέφερε: "Αυτός ο άνθρωπος είναι ικανός να δείξει δείγματα αυτοελέγχου για τις ιδέες του, όταν όμως λειτουργεί ως άτομο, και η σύζυγός του σαν την Κανέλλη θα καταλήξει"_. 
(http://www.nooz.gr/greece/apo-ti-pasxei-o-kasidiaris)

Πώς είναι το αγγλικό; Low deprivation/privation tolerance? δεν ανιχνεύεται στο γουγλ, μήπως εννοείται το 
 Low Frustration Tolerance ? Χαμηλή Ανοχή Ματαίωσης;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2012)

Βρίσκω το _χαμηλή ανοχή στέρησης_ τερατώδη αγγλισμό. Πράγματι, το πρωτότυπο φαίνεται να είναι το low frustration tolerance, αλλά η σωστότερη απόδοση θα ήταν ίσως _χαμηλή ανοχή στην απογοήτευση_ ή κάτι τέτοιο. 
Χαµηλή ανοχή σε απογοητεύσεις, λέει εδώ.


----------



## VickyN (Jun 8, 2012)

Αυτό πρέπει να είναι.

Στο ICD-10 http://www.trickcyclists.co.uk/pocket_psych/ICD-10/F60.2.htm, υπό τον τίτλο: 
"F60.2 Dissocial personality disorder "
Κριτήριο 4. 
"Low frustration tolerance"
"Very low tolerance to frustration and a low threshold for discharge of aggression, including violence"

Στην ελληνική έκδοση: 
"F60.2 Δυσκοινωνική διαταραχή της προσωπικότητας
Η διαταραχή αυτή χαρακτηρίζεται από...
(δ) πολύ μικρή ανοχή στη ματαίωση και χαμηλό ουδό στην εκτόνωση της επιθετικότητας, συμπεριλαμβανόμενης της βιαιότητας"


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2012)

Η *ματαίωση* είναι καλύτερη απόδοση για το *frustration* από τη _στέρηση_ (που έχει επίσης χρησιμοποιηθεί).

Διαβάζω στη Wikipedia:
Proponents of Albert Ellis' Rational Emotive Behavioral Therapy cite a construct or concept they call low frustration tolerance, or "short-term hedonism" in order to partly explain behaviors like procrastination and certain other apparently paradoxical or self-defeating behavior. It is defined as seeking immediate pleasure or avoidance of pain at the cost of long-term stress and defeatism.

Από αυτό το σύνδρομο πάσχει ολόκληρη η Ελλάδα ως χώρα!


----------

